

A simple epub reader written with pygtk and pywebkit - Nic0
https://github.com/sakisds/pPub

======
bergie
Seems to use old PyGtk instead of the newer GObject Introspection way:

[http://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/3.2/image-
viewe...](http://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/3.2/image-
viewer.py.html.en#first)

From PyGtk website:

 _New users wishing to develop Python applications using GTK+ are recommended
to use the GObject-Introspection features available in PyGObject._

 _Existing authors of PyGTK applications are also recommended to port their
applications to PyGObject to take advantage of new features appearing in GTK-3
and beyond. More information on PyGObject and GObject-Introspection can be
found at<http://live.gnome.org/PyGObject> ._

 _PyGTK-2.24 will be the final major release of PyGTK. Additional bug-fix
releases may appear when necessary to maintain compatibility and stability
with the GTK-2.24 series._

~~~
reidrac
PyGTK will be maintained for a long time, and right now PyGObject it's not
well supported in all distributions (and chances are that only the newest
releases have a working version of PyGObject because it's been in heavy
development for a long time).

It sounds to me like saying... oh, he's using Python 2.7.1 instead of Python
3.2.2.

------
dsr_
I like the trick about identifying books (for bookmarks) via MD5 hashes, so
that the name and path are immaterial. It's simple and obvious... once someone
has already thought of it.

That also enables a very simple bookmark sharing system: store the hash, date
of last access and bookmark points into any online system. Garbage collect
with date expiration.

------
DanBC
If you want to earn fame you could write a nice GUI to wrap around the command
line tool (ebook-convert) from Calibre to allow people to do batch conversion
of ebooks from one format to another.

Many people dislike the Calibre look and feel, and some of those people aren't
sure about simple bash scripting.

------
apparatchik
If this could also do pdf and/or mobi, I'd be sold. Nevertheless, I think this
just might replace Lucidor for me as my default epub reader.

Add in the ebook-convert feature from Calibre and you will win great fame and
glory.

